# Azcc Vintage Ride #6/august



## Jarod24 (Aug 2, 2016)

AZ Coaster Club Vintage Ride #6/July 

Sunday August 14th morning ride!!!
Meeting at 8 am! Bright and early! Hope that's not too early for ya guys. Just figured it would be cooler out. Meeting at the baseball field parking lot on McQueen in between Guadalupe and Elliot near McQueen park. Meet at 8 am and head out at 830. We can cruise up to the downtown Gilbert area, lots of good breakfast places up up there and it will be a shorter ride like last month considering the heat. Let me know if you can make it!! Hope to see you all there!!! 


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh Brothers and Sisters....I need a ride in the worst/best way.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 2, 2016)

I might make this one!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## Psycho Sammi (Aug 9, 2016)

Will give it our best shot


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bump it up for this Sunday! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 14, 2016)

Just got home from the ride. 7.27 miles. Not to bad in the Arizona heat. It's only 106 right now at 12:15. Better turn out than I thought. Should be cooler for the next one.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2016)

Had 11 people turn out even with the heat. Went to snooze for breakfast. Overall great ride! Thanks for everyone who made it out


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2016)

One more of the whole group


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

Great pics guys. Looks like ya had a blast!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pics! Did yall have a prize for the person that had the most rusted up hunk of junk on the ride? If and when I make one of these rides I'm going to show you all up! I'll be riding a brand new shiny Walmart Schwinn!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Did yall have a prize for the person that had the most rusted up hunk of junk on the ride? If and when I make one of these rides I'm going to show you all up! I'll be riding a brand new shiny Walmart Schwinn!




Andrew won this month,


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Andrew won this month,




He definitely did! And I'll bet he broke down three four times too. It's a good thing that he brought all his tools and extra parts in his back pak.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> He definitely did! And I'll bet he broke down three four times too. It's a good thing that he brought all his tools and extra parts in his back pak.




Ride actually went smoothly. I'm always worried my ride is going to break down, it's happend too many times haha. Hope to see ya out there soon Gary!


----------

